# Considering a move to Mexico



## Krisi111980 (May 5, 2014)

My husband has family in Michoacan that we have visited, and they have offered to let him in on the family business if we want to move there. We have a great time when we are there and I love the slower pace of life. I am just not sure what the right choice is. We have 2 children, ages 11 and 8. Currently both work longs hours at demanding jobs and do not have much time together. My husband wants us to move to Mexico to have more time together. I would probably stay home and homeschool the children (which is something I've always wanted to do). 
I am worried about making this big move though and leaving my job, friends, and family behind. I would love to be able to spend part of the year in the US and part in Mexico. Has anyone had experience with this? Any advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Krisi111980 said:


> We have 2 children, ages 11 and 8. Currently both work longs hours at demanding jobs and do not have much time together. Thanks!


That's perfect, I don't think Mexico has any child labor laws so the kids can find jobs painting ceramics or painting paper mache clowns........ LOL


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Having family there is a big plus. Not only does this open doors for you but you have a cushion to weather the rough times. We tried living in Michoacan but after a few months the kids decided they would rather be back. There were no regrets and life-long friends were made and the cousins became close-knit.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Krisi111980 said:


> My husband has family in Michoacan that we have visited, and they have offered to let him in on the family business if we want to move there. We have a great time when we are there and I love the slower pace of life. I am just not sure what the right choice is. We have 2 children, ages 11 and 8. Currently both work longs hours at demanding jobs and do not have much time together. My husband wants us to move to Mexico to have more time together. I would probably stay home and homeschool the children (which is something I've always wanted to do).
> I am worried about making this big move though and leaving my job, friends, and family behind. I would love to be able to spend part of the year in the US and part in Mexico. Has anyone had experience with this? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


You do understand about Michoacan being the most violent State in Mexico? Lots of extortion, kidnappings, murders, etc. But, I'm sure you have discussed this and have plans to protect your children and the business investment. Hopefully, you and the children already speak decent Spanish. I also am sure that you and your husband have sufficient educational backgrounds that you will be able to assist the children with their education and schooling as needed, so that they do not fall behind what the two of you had hoped for them. I worry more for your 11 year old than the younger. In my experience, the children of that age and older have a tough time adjusting to life in Mexico, much easier for the young ones. Tough thing about spending part time in both places is that you have the children to educate and give them the best chance for a good life. Were it just the two of you, I think it would be a lot easier to manage the move to Mexico. Certainly there is the chance for more family time and a slower pace, if your husband does not get "bogged down" with the business. Good luck !


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Krisi, if your husband goes into the family business and you become a stay-at-home mom, you may not see much of him during the week, if the business keeps normal Mexican business hours. While it may mean a long lunch hour, it could also mean working far into the evening most weeknights. I worked in Mexico for nine years and visit frequently to work with Mexican executives. They are very hard working. You should not move until you have crystal clear understanding of the Mexican lifestyle that you will be leading. It will be quite different than visiting the family down there over the holidays. I love Mexico, but again, it is very different than Americans are used to.


----------

